

Preorders begin for Spark, the open Linux/Mer/KDE tablet - Tsiolkovsky
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/02/preorders-begin-for-spark-the-open-kde-tablet.ars

======
illumin8
The hardware specs are underwhelming, to say the least. This thing is about
equivalent to an iPad 1.

------
capisce
Already preordered one, at last a fully open Linux tablet (apart from the
binary graphics driver).

~~~
av500
it might still have e.g. a binary wifi driver, not many of these are fully
open either...

~~~
kiloaper
The Spark is a Zenthink ZT180 so the Wifi module will be a RTL8192, which
afaik has open source drivers.

------
raphinou
I'm taking a wait and see position. Eg, I'm not convinced by the UI:
superposed UI elements as seen on the screenshots don't seem a good idea for a
tablet.

